# Pregnant ????????



## Val 12 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi everyone,

as some of you know we have had our little boy 'Sunny' at home with us for 6 weeks now, and what a hectic 6 weeks it's been. Anyway to cut a long boring story short, I was feeling a bit nauseous today but that may be because i'm a bit hungover after watching Take That last night with a bottle of wine. Dh joked that I may be pg and then when I thought about it and double checked, my period is about a week late. I've had that much going on that i'd forgot about it. 

I certainly don't feel any different whatsoever but as i'm so nosey and a bit of a pee stick expert after ttc for almost 10 years. Anyway I was out shopping today so bought a test. I've just done it and there's a definite faint blue line there   .

To say i'm gobsmacked is an understatement. I wish i'd bought more so I could test again. I keep looking at the stick and the line is definitely there. Dh is over the moon. I'm thinking 'oh my god, how will I cope?' and i'm also worried because I had a drink last night and was out with the girls on Friday night (my 1st night out in about 8 weeks) and had loads to drink so now I think i've done loads of damage if I am pg.

Also because we haven't legally adopted Sunny yet i'm worried about what to say to the SW's. Well better go, i'm in a state of shock to say the least. I need a cup of tea to calm me down,

Val xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh my goodness Val... what a shock!!!  Congratulations hon!!!  They do say this happens don't they... when you adopt, it just happens.  

This is the one thing I worry about pre-adoption court order, so we are trying to be careful as we are unexplained (although it feels absolutely ridiculous after 9 yrs of taking no precautions).

I have no idea what will happen, but I know they don't *like* you to have a birth child so close to adopting - it's up to you, but as you are nearly 2 months into the adoption and the court order will go through before you start showing, well maybe you should keep quiet.  I really can't say what I'd do in the same position.  I know of someone (a friend of a friend) this happened to and she had to fight to keep her adopted son.  I don't know how far in she was or anything, but she did keep him in the end.  I can't imagine for the life of me that they would take him away from you now - it certainly would not be in his best interests at all. 

Best of luck, please keep us posted.

Love Carole xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Oh wow Val

I think Carole is right, it's up to you but if if was me I'd keep quiet until Sunny was legally adopted and they couldn't do anything and then say you didn't realise.  After all it does happen, a friend of mine was one of those women who continued having periods and only found out she was pregnant at eight months.  

Don't beat yourself up about having a drink, you weren't to know and millions of women conceived after a few bevvies and went on to have healthy babies.

Let us know how you're getting on.

love
Cindy


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Hi Val......wow! what great news, but I can see how you might be worried.

how fast did your LA work up till now? Ours is reeeeeally slow, so if i had been pg 6 weeks in I'd definately be showing by now, and we're still at least 2 months away from his court date (SWs have recently got an extension on it as they are behind on their paperwork).

If i thought sunny court stuff  could be done and dusted before you start showing, then I'd keep quiet, but it's risky! But I guess as cindy says you can always say you didn't know.

and don't worry about the booze.....how many of us were probably conceived after a few drinks and we're all fine.....mostly anyway! 

good luck with whatever happens!

xxruthie


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

What a shock Val...albeit a great one...Congratulations! I guess I'd keep fairly quiet until you have an idea of when you get your court date. Sunny would be over 2 though when the baby's born wouldn't he? Which I guess would be seen as a definite positive.

I wouldn't worry about having had a drink, I would of thought that that would be the same as loads of expectant mums that early on in their pregnancy!

All the best 
Viva
XXX


----------



## Val 12 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi girls thanks for your replies. Unfortunately i'm still in the dark and as confused as ever. I did another test yesterday and that was also very faintly positive so I was still unsure but I developed  right sided abdo pain this morning. I saw my gp this morning who sent me for a scan to rule out an ectopic but it just showed a thickening of my endometrium. A blood test still showed I was pg so I have to go back on Thursday for a repeat blood test. If my blood levels have doubled then i'm pg, if they haven't then i'm not. I've still got a constant ache in my right side but it's bearable.
Also poor Sunny has been a bit under the weather. He was sick twice during the night and has just been sick again this evening after his tea. He's sat on my knee now feeling a bit sorry for himself. I left him with my friend today while I went for my scan so feel like i've neglected him a bit bless him. But we're making each other feel better with lovely cuddles  
So I feel a bit in limbo at the moment, roll on Thursday so I can at least know where i'm going from here. Sorry for the me post (again) but i'm feeling a bit sorry for myself tonight,
Val x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Val

Wow. Congratulations

I hope the blood test and scan are ok and that the pain goes.

I am sure this has happened to many people and to be honest I am not sure what I would do in the same situation.  

Hope Sunny is feeling better soon and good luck for Thursday.

As the others have said many babies have been conceived under the influence and have been fine.

Take care
Karen x


----------



## Val 12 (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Girls
just to let you know that i'm not pg anymore, I miscarried at the weekend    . 
I half expected it because the tests I did were only faintly positive and I kept getting a lot of pain. I had to go for a repeat scan on Friday night and it showed and empty sack in my right tube and then I just started to bleed after that. So I suppose i've had a lucky escape in that it was ectopic but I didn't get any further on and ended up needing surgery. I think having Sunny with us has really helped me as well. It's made us realise how lucky we are to have him. I'm obviously gutted and have been upset but i'm ok and have been out to the park with Sunny today. He's learned how to blow kisses today and keeps blowing them to me bless him he must know i've been a bit low. Glad to see lots of good news on the boards though,
Val x


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

val sending you a hug sweetie so sweet sunny is blowing kisses ahhhhhh bless him hope you ok i had a m/c on thursday please keep your chin up am here is you fancy a chat tacke good care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 
love kee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Oh girls, sorry to read you've both had a m/c, such a horrible thing to happen.  All I can offer is sympathy and    .

Val, smiles at the description of Sunny blowing kisses, bless him.

Kee, hope you're OK.

Take care both of you.

love
Cindy


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Oh Val, I've been away from the boards for a while, due to our computer having to be moved all the time, long story!

I was happy and then sad to read your message and I can only send you a hug and hope you mange to get through the days ahead.

You have your first Christmas with Sunny to look forward to and hopefully that will take away some of the pain you must be feeling at the moment.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## ♥ M J ♥ (Apr 17, 2004)

Val and Kee

Sending you both massive hugs

Mez
xxxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Val & Kee sending you both massive   

pam xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Val and Kee

Sorry to read your news.  Sending you both big hugs.

Karen x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Val and Kee, 
So sorry to hear your news, sending  
Viva


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Val & Kee,

Really sorry to hear your news.

Huggies to you both ((((((Val))))) (((((Kee)))))

Laine


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Val & Kee 
So sorry to hear your news.
 to you both.


----------



## x shye x (Jan 24, 2006)

Hugs to u hunny so sorry to read your story how sadxxxxxxxx    Your a very special person lots of love and hugs shye xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

BIG HUGS to you both, sorry to the three of you. Take care.
Love
WelshyXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Val - what a very sad ending to your story.  I was routing for you.  Thank goodness for Sunny.  I know how very upsetting a miscarriage is having had 3 myself so I am sending you a huge huge hug.  Be kind to yourself and take it as easy as you can.  You will need time to recover, emotionally and physically.


----------

